# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Munkkiniemen metroselvitys käynnistymässä, Kekkosen metro

## 339-DF

Ilmeisesti vuosikymmenten salailu on vihdoin tulossa päätökseen. Sisäministeriö, HKL ja HSL ovat käynnistämässä suunnittelua metron ulottamiseksi Munkkiniemeen ns. Kekkosen metroa eli Kampin kääntöraiteistolta Tamminiemeen ulottuvaa tunnelia hyödyntäen.

Minä sain itse kuulla tuon tunnelin olemassaolosta vuonna 1997, kun olin varusmiespalveluksessa Taivallahden kasarmilla Mechelininkadulla. Pääsin loppuajaksi sotilaspoliisihommista autohalliin kenraalien mustien autojen ajojärjestelijäksi, siellä kun oli tapana ottaa yksi pidemmän palvelusajan kaartinjääkäri kouluttamaan uudet kirjurit vanhojen lähdettyä. Hallitoimistoa johti opistoupseeri, jonka sotilasarvo oli yliluutnantti ja joka oli ollut pv:n palveluksessa kauan. Hän kierrätti minua hallissa paikkoja esittelemässä, ja kellarissa käytiin katsomassa suihku- ja pukuhuonetilat hallipäivystäjää varten. Pukuhuoneessa oli valtava, raskas teräsovi, ja kun kysyin, minne se vie, vastaus oli tiukka siitä minä en tiedä mitään sellaisella äänenpainolla ja ilmeellä varustettuna, että ymmärsin hänen varsin hyvin tietävän, mikä se oli. Eipä siinä uskaltanut enempiä kysellä, mutta myöhemmin uteliaisuuteni palkittiin. Tuolla oli sellainen tapa, että kotiutusta edeltävänä päivänä toimiston skapparit pyysivät kotiutuvan kirjurin kahville taukohuoneeseensa, ja siinä tehtiin sitten kahvinjuonnin lomassa sinunkaupat. Minulle tuo yliluutnantti sitten kertoi samassa yhteydessä myös, mitä sen oven takana on. Tiedä sitten, kuinka salainen tuo tieto siinä vaiheessa oikeasti oli, kun kylmä sota oli pättynyt jo vuosia aiemmin ja se tunnelikin oli ollut käyttämättömänä valmistumisestaan lähtien. Ei ainakaan niin salainen, etteikö siitä olisi voinut kotiutuvalle varusmiehelle mainita

Kekkosen metroksi tuo yliluutnantti sitä kutsui ja Kekkonen sen rakentamisen oli määrännyt joskus ETYK-kokouksen aikoihin. Kuulemma yksi ja suurin syy sille, miksi metron budjetti kolminkertaistui silloin aikanaan, tuo tunneli kun ei ollut missään budjeteissa mukana, ettei se paljastuisi. Kyseessä on Kampin kääntöraiteilta lähtevä tunneli, joka vie Kesärannan alitse ja Tamminiemeen saakka. SRS:hän teki retken Kampin kääntöraiteelle, Leppäsuon metroasemalle, muutama vuosi sitten. Siellä saattoi nähdä, että raiteista eteläisempi päättyy suureen teräsoveen. No, ei päätykään, vaan oven takana raide jatkuu kapeassa tunnelissa Tamminiemeen asti. Kasarmialueella on varauloskäynti, siitä se näkemäni ovi. Kesärannan ja Tamminiemen alla on asemat eli käytännössä hissi, kierreportaat ja lyhyt laituri.

Kekkonen ei metroonsa koskaan päässyt. Kuulemma Kekkosen oli tarkoitus itse ajaa ensimmäinen metrojuna Tamminiemestä keskustaan, mutta hän oli jo niin huonossa kunnossa radan valmistuessa ajokuntoon, että oli unohtanut koko hankkeen olemassaolon, eikä häntä koskaan sinne tunneliin viety. Eikä lopulta ketään muutakaan isoa pamppua. Rata siellä on, mutta se jäi sähköistämättäkin, sillä kun sähköistämisen aika olisi tullut, oli Tamminiemi jo muuttunut vanhainkodiksi, eikä sinne ollut enää mitään strategista syytä tehdä metroa. Että sen pituinen se.

Tarkoitus oli jopa tehdä tuosta pieni verkko. U-metrolinjahan olisi alittanut Kauppatorin, ja sieltä olisi tehty lyhyt haara/sivuraide presidentinlinnan ja valtioneuvoston linnan alle. Paitsi kriisitilanteita varten, tuota olisi ilmeisesti käytetty aivan jokapäiväsessäkin käytössä presidentin työmatkoihin. Lisäksi piti tehdä Espan alla kulkevasta tunnelista haara pääesikunnan alle. U-metroa ei koskaan tullut, ja Tamminiemestä tuli museo, joten torsoksi tuo sitten jäi. Nythän ei ole Taivallahden kasarmikaan enää sotilasalueena, joten mitä lie sille teräsovelle tapahtunut, varmaan muurattu piiloon.

Tuolloin vuonna 1997 olin ollut 5 vuotta SRS:n jäsen ja kun yritin varovaisesti kysellä silloin tuntemiltani jäseniltä, niin en oikein saanut mitään muuta kuin karttavia vastauksia, mutta kun ajan mittaan tutustuttiin paremmin, niin kävi ilmi, että ainakin aktiivisimmat ja pitkäaikaisimmat ovat olleet tuosta jollain tasolla tietoisia, mutta se oli aihe, josta ei juuri puhuttu. Kukaan ei ole siellä tunnelissa käynyt, ja vähän ristiriitaisia nuo kuulemani tiedot ovat. Mistä minäkään tiedän, mitä se yliluutnantti tiesi ja minkä verran pisti omiaan. Kuulemma siellä tunnelissa olisi kuitenkin junakin, vaunupari M7M8 eli sitä 70-luvun nokkajunasarjaa ylimääräinen vaunupari, jossa sähkömoottorien lisäksi oli dieselmoottorit ja valtava polttoainetankki. Kyselin joskus tuosta aiheesta metrossa työskentelevältä, tännekin kirjoittavalta ja paljon tietävältä, mutta sekin oli hyvin lyhyt keskustelu mallia saattaa tuossa perääkin olla, otatko lisää kahvia. Ei hänkään siitä mielellään puhunut.

No, nyt tuo ei ole enää salaisuus, mutta en kyllä oikein usko, että tuosta selvityksestä seuraa mitään. Tunneli ei täytä mitään nykypäivän turvallisuusvaatimuksia, se on yksiraiteinen ja se kulkee pääosin puistojen alla, ei siis asutusta. Vaatisi Taivallahden täyttämistä ja massiivista asuinrakentamista, että sinne kannattaisi tehdä asemia, ja sitä ei varmaan kukaan muu kuin Petteri kannata. Jos Munkkiniemeen pitää metro tehdä, niin eiköhän se kannata tehdä puhtaalta pohjalta. Kiva silti, että tuo tuli nyt laajempaan julkisuuteen, meidän oma Metro 2:mme, vaikkakin aika paljon vaatimattomampi kuin Moskovan serkkunsa https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moskovan_Metro-2.

----------


## hmikko

Luonnollisesti selvitykseen kuuluu myös metroradan jatkaminen lentokentälle, Klaukkalaan ja edelleen Rovaniemelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Luonnollisesti selvitykseen kuuluu myös metroradan jatkaminen lentokentälle, Klaukkalaan ja edelleen Rovaniemelle.


Pohjoisemmaksi sitä ei voikaan vetää, etteivät saamelaiset suuttuisi.

----------


## huusmik

> ...ja edelleen Rovaniemelle.


Silli ja kuravesi tässä tuoksuu vahvimmin :Laughing:

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Pohjoisemmaksi sitä ei voikaan vetää, etteivät saamelaiset suuttuisi.


Mitäs jos sniikisti vedettäisiin koilliseen, Savukosken kautta Murmanskiin?

----------


## Minä vain

Oikein elävästi kirjoitettu tarina, kiitokset.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Aprillia, aprillia ja juokaa kuravettä päälle.  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ilmeisesti vuosikymmenten salailu on vihdoin tulossa päätökseen. Sisäministeriö, HKL ja HSL ovat käynnistämässä suunnittelua metron ulottamiseksi Munkkiniemeen ns. Kekkosen metroa eli Kampin kääntöraiteistolta Tamminiemeen ulottuvaa tunnelia hyödyntäen.
> 
> Minä sain itse kuulla tuon tunnelin olemassaolosta vuonna 1997, kun olin varusmiespalveluksessa Taivallahden kasarmilla Mechelininkadulla. Pääsin loppuajaksi sotilaspoliisihommista autohalliin kenraalien mustien autojen ajojärjestelijäksi, siellä kun oli tapana ottaa yksi pidemmän palvelusajan kaartinjääkäri kouluttamaan uudet kirjurit vanhojen lähdettyä. Hallitoimistoa johti opistoupseeri, jonka sotilasarvo oli yliluutnantti ja joka oli ollut pv:n palveluksessa kauan. Hän kierrätti minua hallissa paikkoja esittelemässä, ja kellarissa käytiin katsomassa suihku- ja pukuhuonetilat hallipäivystäjää varten. Pukuhuoneessa oli valtava, raskas teräsovi, ja kun kysyin, minne se vie, vastaus oli tiukka siitä minä en tiedä mitään sellaisella äänenpainolla ja ilmeellä varustettuna, että ymmärsin hänen varsin hyvin tietävän, mikä se oli. Eipä siinä uskaltanut enempiä kysellä, mutta myöhemmin uteliaisuuteni palkittiin. Tuolla oli sellainen tapa, että kotiutusta edeltävänä päivänä toimiston skapparit pyysivät kotiutuvan kirjurin kahville taukohuoneeseensa, ja siinä tehtiin sitten kahvinjuonnin lomassa sinunkaupat. Minulle tuo yliluutnantti sitten kertoi samassa yhteydessä myös, mitä sen oven takana on. Tiedä sitten, kuinka salainen tuo tieto siinä vaiheessa oikeasti oli, kun kylmä sota oli pättynyt jo vuosia aiemmin ja se tunnelikin oli ollut käyttämättömänä valmistumisestaan lähtien. Ei ainakaan niin salainen, etteikö siitä olisi voinut kotiutuvalle varusmiehelle mainita
> 
> Kekkosen metroksi tuo yliluutnantti sitä kutsui ja Kekkonen sen rakentamisen oli määrännyt joskus ETYK-kokouksen aikoihin. Kuulemma yksi ja suurin syy sille, miksi metron budjetti kolminkertaistui silloin aikanaan, tuo tunneli kun ei ollut missään budjeteissa mukana, ettei se paljastuisi. Kyseessä on Kampin kääntöraiteilta lähtevä tunneli, joka vie Kesärannan alitse ja Tamminiemeen saakka. SRS:hän teki retken Kampin kääntöraiteelle, Leppäsuon metroasemalle, muutama vuosi sitten. Siellä saattoi nähdä, että raiteista eteläisempi päättyy suureen teräsoveen. No, ei päätykään, vaan oven takana raide jatkuu kapeassa tunnelissa Tamminiemeen asti. Kasarmialueella on varauloskäynti, siitä se näkemäni ovi. Kesärannan ja Tamminiemen alla on asemat eli käytännössä hissi, kierreportaat ja lyhyt laituri.


Onko tuosta metrosta kenties olemassa jonkinlainen riisuttu "kumipyöräversio" joka hyödyntää kaukolämpö- ja Meilahden sairaalan tunneliverkostoa?

t. Rainer

----------


## Pekkaeero

Muistelen, että U-linjan sivuraidetta olisi suunniteltu jatkettavaksi Katajanokalle saakka. Ulkoministeriö oli siirtymässä Merikasarmiin, jonne sen kaikki eri puolilla Helsinkiä olleet toiminnot oli tarkoitus keskittää. 

Merikasarmi vapautui Valmetin telakan käytöstä, kun uusi telakka valmistui Vuosaareen juuri ETYK:in aikoihin 1974. Merikasarmin remontti Ulkoministeriöksi kesti pitkälle 1980-luvulle, jolloin metro oli jo toiminnassa. 

U-metro olisi siis yhdistänyt Presidentinlinnan, Valtioneuvoston ja Ulkoministeriön.

Asuin noihin aikoihin Vuosaaressa uuden telakan naapurissa. Telakan avajaisten yhteydessä sinne järjestettiin yhtenä sunnuntaina avoimet ovet kaikille vuosaarelaisille. Siellä tavallisen rahvaan kahvipöydässä puhuivat, että Valmetin pääjohtajalla, ministeri Olavi J. Mattilalla olisi ollut keskeinen asema U-linjan ideoinnissa. Hänellähän oli niihin aikoihin hyvät suhteet Kekkoseen, ja häntä pidettiin vahvana ehdokkaana Kekkosen seuraajaksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kaipa tuonnekin olisi joku kaavaillut _poliisijunia_ Tukholman esimerkin mukaisesti .

----------

